
Side-Project - bbcbasic
http://www.commitstrip.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/11/Strip-Side-project-650-finalenglish.jpg
======
k__
I like it that way. I probably only finished about 10%, but I still learned a
lot from the other 90%.

